# Port Stephens - Gimme the scoop!



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Not offshore, but I have heard Tiligery Creek is a very nice paddle and not a bad fish.

Alternatively around the boats and moorings in D'albora Marina.

I can't wait to head up there with the kayak.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

kraley said:


> I am going to be in the Nelson Bay/Port Stephens area this weekend with kayak. Anyone care to help me think of an offshore jaunt that might produce a decent fish?
> -Ken


Yep. Launch at Shoal Bay beach, turn right out through the heads and keep paddling for about 2000km. Theres a little island there which apparently is not bad for snapper fishing.

By the way, the locals are friendly too. Baaaaaaaaaaaa. :shock:


----------



## FletcherG1991 (Apr 17, 2007)

I was also ment to be heading up there this week but unfortunatly something came up and it was cancelled 

Anyway, I was planning on mainly fishing Tomaree around the bait for something (hopefully a good snapper or late season Cobia, King or Longtail). If the sea's arn't suitable around the breakwall at D'Albora's is an excellent spots for Jew's and Bream.

Heading out from the heads Cabbage Tree, Little and Boondelbah Island's are the closest. I can't remember if they are in reach of a kayak or not (only a few km's i think) but they will hold Snapper aswell as Jew and Teraiglin. There is an Island off Fingal Beach the should also have a few Snapper on it.

Id seriously try and get out to the Islands though, depending on where you launch as to how far, but there are some great fish around there.

Cheers,
Fletcher

EDIT: Just make sure you look out for the marine parks up there


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Yes Fingal bay has a couple of options, good fishing near the headlands and the island as mentioned above, and from memory would be a reasonably good launch spot.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes off Tomarre (out through the heads turn right) is a well known LBG spot known for a lot of big critters including large tuna / sharks / kings(?) - in the summer schools of salmon and mackeral also show up - I have paddled out to here and caught zilch but have caught from the land though. When I paddled out of the heads I did have a problem getting back in through them as the tidal movement was strong coupled with the wind and a frinedly stink boater gave me a tow back in - I was quite a novice then - so I was not sure of the danger really , compared to my experience now - but saying that it might be prudent to certainly return as the tide is going back into the harbour and check the wind. Cant be too carefull. The islands are some distance off maybe a couple of ks - good luck and post a report

wopfish


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

beaut spot...fished there heaps 20+ years ago
as others have said..head south from the headlands (mind the tides)
there is a great live bait spot out from zenith beach (marked as "this reef" on the chart)
almost every fish known to man passes through there (caught a small black marlin here once while filling the bait tank)
like any "good" bait ground .... who knows what you might pick-up there on the right day
good luck and looking forward to the report
cheers;
d-o


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Ken, I have only every fished this area from the land but it holds a great deal of fish. if your going out the heads a school of dolphin might join you theres lots in the area. 
In the bottom of doug outs map you will see anna bay i use to beach fish here and catch all manner of fish bream, tailor, dart, whiting, flathead, salmon and on and on. South from there is access to stockton beach some guys there got stopped from fishing for GW's from the beach, they would paddle out a bait and had a game chair in the back of a 4wd ute so take care bigger fishies as well. Tea gardens and the entrance to myall lakes holds some huge bream one of my work mates holidays there a lot and always gets a bag full of huge bream.

Good Luck
Cheers Dave


----------

